# REALLY new to this



## nuevomex (Jan 31, 2002)

We have a Cat 22 and a battery. How do I use 12 volt appliances with it? Specifically, a coffee pot? The ones I''ve seen have the cigarette lighter plug. How would you go about using it? Hope this isn''t the dumbest question asked today!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If you intend to use plug in 12v appliances with ''cigarette'' type sockets you will need to have a 12v ''cigarette'' type sockets installed if you do not have one on board already. These are pretty easy to install but will require an additional circuit breaker on your electrical panel. 

The other issue is having adequate battery capacity and charging ability. Most small overnighters like the Catalina 22 have limited battery capacity and heat developing devices like an electric coffee pot require a more battery capacity than would normally be found on a small boat. Beyond that most small boats have outboards with limited charging capabilities making recharging from a high draw application pretty difficult qith normal outboard useage. 

Most Catalina 22''s have small alcohol stoves which are a more efficient way to make coffee. We use a small Italian expresso pot but there are a wide range stove top coffee pots available out there. 

Regards
Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You might also consider using a small inverter. Then you can use normal appliances. I''ve noticed many 12-volt appliances aren''t built that well. I''ve used 12-volt vacuums that could barely pick up anything. Now I use ''The Shark'' (great boat vacuum) on an inverter and it does a great job. My 4-cup coffee maker draws 600 watts, as does my vacuum. 600 watt inverters are pretty reasonably priced. It''s not hard to wire them into your 12-volt system.

Two things to keep in mind, first is to find the maximum draw of you most power hungry device, and then match it up with an inverter that will give you the power you need.

Second thing is your battery. Best to have two, one for house use and the other for the engine. We have three batteries, and a 2000 watt inverter. Using cabin lights, watching a movie a night and running the microwave we can usually go two days without having to re-charge.


----------



## colehankins (Feb 1, 2002)

Welcome to the www of sailing. You may want to check the wattage that the coffee pot uses first(1200?), because, the inverters that use cig plugs rarly go over 300 watts. to buy an inverter that would fit your needs may cost several boat units,and new heavy group 27 batterys.My recomendation is go to kmark (while you still can) and buy a 10 cup perculator ($20)and use the stove on board or get one of the small 1 burner propane stoves $40 and have fun.. Also consider a magma grill. I swear by mine.If you ever run out of propane you can always use dry wood or store some charchol aboard in 1 gallon ziplocks.dont forget the lighter fluid
cole


----------



## nuevomex (Jan 31, 2002)

Thank you all for the info! We don''t have a stove on board, but we do have a small burner we used for camping and I have ordered a magma! Thanks...(just likes me coffee WHEN me likes it!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A reminder too. You can buy those little cigarette lighter adapters and intall them pretty easily. However, make sure you put a fuse in it when you do. I''ve found on my last boat that many of the 12V applicances burned out the fuse. I''m happy the fuse was there, as the wires were none to big going to the batteries on this installation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A little late on the coversation here, BUT, I have a 40'' boat and still no room to store a "single use appliance" such a coffee pot especailly an electric coffee pot. Any appliance or equipment item that generates heat consumes great amounts of stored battery power and will quickly consume your available DC power that you have on a 22 ft boat. Consider this: Acquire a small round wire strainer ( approx. 2 cup size available at the groc. store)such as something you may use to drain pasta, veggies, etc. (multiple use tool)... place a Mr. Coffee (for example) filter inside the strainer, place coffee grounds in filter, pour hot water over grounds and there you have drip coffee. Make a thermos full or cup full whichever you desire. This is the only "coffee maker" used on my boat, it works great.


----------



## powerstan (Jun 22, 2002)

Don,

Have you actually gotten the Shark vacuum working on a 600W inverter? I see you have a 2000W inverter. I am concerned with the startup current for a motor.

Thanks,

Stan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello All,
I am brand new on this forum. I have been looking for a sailing forum for "reluctant wives of sailors" for a long time to address the really important issues such as How to Keep Bikini Area Hair Free With Limited Supply of Cold Water. Now I''ve stumbled into another real issue - making coffee. Our boat is 33 ft. and we make coffee by heating water on the gas stove then pouring into a combination thermos/plunger coffee maker. I think this method is called French press or something in the states. In any event, you can make the coffee and keep it hot with only one "appliance" to wash up afterwards. They are available in yacht supply magazines. I think we paid the equivalent of $25 for ours.
We also employ one large solar panel (I know nothing about electronics) which allows us to stay out of marina$ on our 4 wk. annual tour. We run the frig 24/7 as well as a notebook computer for nav with this one panel together with charging from the diesel whenever we must motor. In case we sail all day with no motor, we just anchor and run the diesel on idle for about 40 min. to recharge. 
If you''re wondering about water when staying independent of marinas, my husband goes with our rubber dingy into marinas, campgrounds ect. an fills up canisters. The dingy with motor and solar panel paid for themselves quickly by avoiding the ridiculous overnight marina fees.
Let me add that we sail in Croatia on the Adriatic and so I don''t know how touring goes where you live. We have a lot of nice anchor bays at our disposal.
OK. That''s my first of many perhaps useless postings!!!
Mary Ann


----------



## sailor12345 (Jul 22, 2002)

Date: Jul. 22 2002 7:52 AM 
Author: marubin 
Hello All,
I am brand new on this forum. I have been looking for a sailing forum for "reluctant wives of sailors" for a long time to address the really important issues such as How to Keep Bikini Area Hair Free With Limited Supply of Cold Water. Now I''ve stumbled into another real issue - making coffee. Our boat is 33 ft. and we make coffee by heating water on the gas stove then pouring into a combination thermos/plunger coffee maker. I think this method is called French press or something in the states. In any event, you can make the coffee and keep it hot with only one "appliance" to wash up afterwards. They are available in yacht supply magazines. I think we paid the equivalent of $25 for ours.
We also employ one large solar panel (I know nothing about electronics) which allows us to stay out of marina$ on our 4 wk. annual tour. We run the frig 24/7 as well as a notebook computer for nav with this one panel together with charging from the diesel whenever we must motor. In case we sail all day with no motor, we just anchor and run the diesel on idle for about 40 min. to recharge. 
If you''re wondering about water when staying independent of marinas, my husband goes with our rubber dingy into marinas, campgrounds ect. an fills up canisters. The dingy with motor and solar panel paid for themselves quickly by avoiding the ridiculous overnight marina fees.
Let me add that we sail in Croatia on the Adriatic and so I don''t know how touring goes where you live. We have a lot of nice anchor bays at our disposal.
OK. That''s my first of many perhaps useless postings!!!
Mary Ann


----------

